# Cages, bedding, wheels and food.



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Right, Spud (thats his name now :lol: ) needs an upgrade. It turns out my Dad threw out all the hamster cages when I left home. (Thanks Dad!) I haven't owned hamsters for 4 years or so now.

Now I don't have a lot to spend so I was thinking a Mini Duna (Ferplast) whilst he's growing, then I'll upgrade him to a Duna. As they are going cheap in PAH at the moment. 

Then I know Carefresh is the better beddings to have and that I can get 14L for £4.99 (I think) in PAH too. 

We got given Wagg by the store (Not PAH) when we got him, but I know thats a rubbish food for all animals. So what is the best hamster food these days?

Also what size Silent Spinner - or is there a better silent wheel on the go these days? I had a 14" one for my other Syrians - it's probably somewhere deep within a landfill by now! (Thanks again Dad!)

Oh and what about hamster balls - are they still useful or is there something better? I know that with the balls they have to have 20 minutes in then they need food and water before exercising again. I can remember a bit but not got the whole lot.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Syrians need a big cage atleast 80 x 50cm. If you have a look on Zooplus there is the Alaska cage for £35 anf that is a perfect size and a brilliant price!

I'd say Carefresh is well over priced and you can get better bedding cheaper and get a lot more for your money. Beddings like abouise, megazorb and fitch recyling bedding are brilliant but come in larger bales so if you have the storage space then these are great.

Food wise i can't offer much except RatRations do a syrian hamster mix which has been tested and has the right amount of % hams need.

I think syrians need atleast and 8' wheel but bigger is better. The silent spinner you are on avout is great and you can also use the karlie wonderland wheel from Zooplus (the largest one) but it's wooden so you could Plastikote it to stop pee from soaking in. 

In terms of the ball they aren't that great. Most people let their hams have free range time in the bath or on a table or bed always supervised or a playpen again supervised. My bedroom is rodent proof and my little girl is so friendly she free ranges in my whole room.

Hope this was of some help


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The Alaska cage which I mentioned in your first thread when he arrived really is the best one around for the price right now. I don't feel a Mini Duna is big enough for a Syrian, even whilst growing. He'll be fully grown by 4 months so it just seems a bit of a waste of money when you can buy the Alaska for £30. I don't know if your [email protected] has offers on, but the Mini Duna still seems to be £20 generally around the internet, and the actual Duna cage is quite hard to find these days (I don't actually know of any retailers who sell it?), and its certainly not as cheap or as big as the Alaska.

Megazorb is better for the price, I like Carefresh, but I do feel its quite pricey.

My Syrian eats Harry Hamster, he's always liked it 

8" wheel minimum, some Syrians are bigger than others, so you just need to watch for him arching his back. Mine has a 8" Wodent Wheel, but he's quite a scrawny little guy, he's fine in that. My previous one needed the next size up which is huge!

I don't use a ball, I don't feel there is a ball big enough for hamsters. What mine have always enjoyed is being put in the bath with some toys for an hour, its totally safe as they can't climb out


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine have a hamster heaven cage each, but they are more expensive than the alaska.
The karlie wonderland wheels are IMO the best, they're pretty silent you can just hear the pitter patter of their feet running on it 

I heard the balls arent any good so I made them a big playpen from a sheet of correx and just put a towel in the bottom


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Right. 

My friend may have a cage I can have - I prefer the cages that are like tanks rather than the ones with bars. He seems like a scrawny one anyway so we shall see if he grows out of the one I am being given I can buy a Duna.

I've had a look at the Flying saucers - are they any good compared to the Silent Spinners? It doesn't matter if he has a noisy wheel as he has to be kept in the spare room cos OH's allergic.

Carefresh is easy to get from the pet shop - so thats why I was drawn to it. Although if I could get Megazorb bales that would be handy with Socks (rabbit)

Food wise Harry Hamster - I know that brand, but will look at the other brand mentioned.

Exercise wise - I own dogs, now whilst 4 of them won't hurt them, the pup probably would, would a rat ball do? Instead of a hamster one? I can't have them running free and the dogs can break into the bathroom - and I am not putting a lock on the outside. :scared: I have to be careful where I have him due to the OH being allergic. It's not one of those sneezy allergies either - it's the one that could kill him. :scared: So for now he'll be in the bathroom as I can wash it, but with the bathroom radiator on the fritz I fear it may be too cold for him in there and I have an iron cast bath too. 

Thank you for your replies


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He might struggle to push a rat ball, especially if he is one of the scrawny ones  have you got room for a run? Some pet shops sell hamster playpens, which are pants, don't bother with those. But a small meshed rabbit or guinea pig run would be great, and pretty secure for a hamster.#DOUBLE LARGE RABBIT RUN GUINEA PIG CHICKEN FERRET RUNS | eBay

What cage have you got him in now? If you like the tank style cages, a good choice is a ZooZone cage, they are about the only decent sized tank cage really, even the Duna is verging on too small. ZooZones crop up on ebay a lot, as they are actually advertised as guinea pig and rabbit cages 
Has to be the large size...
Large / Medium Zoozone Rabbit Guinea Pig Indoor Cage indoor Hutch | eBay

Flying saucers seem to be hit and miss. I have never had a Syrian like them, and the size you need will easily take up half a cage, bit of a space waster really. Dwarf hamsters seem to prefer them more than Syrians.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

The zoozone looks good, he's in a cheapy one from the pet shop at the moment. But I like the tank ones cos they're easier to tame them in there. 

I'll keep shopping about though.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Really? I have personally found tank cages harder to tame them, because you have to go in through the top. I like with barred cages because you can open the door and let them hop onto your hand. Saying that, I have a tank style cage, but only because my sister gave it to me. Percy has never been hand tame, not blaming the cage though, may be something to do with it, but I think its just his personality.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> Really? I have personally found tank cages harder to tame them, because you have to go in through the top. I like with barred cages because you can open the door and let them hop onto your hand. Saying that, I have a tank style cage, but only because my sister gave it to me. Percy has never been hand tame, not blaming the cage though, may be something to do with it, but I think its just his personality.


I've always found wire cages to be hard to get into, clean and everything. I like tank/tub cages for the sheer easiness of them. I've actually never tamed my hamsters though, my little sister has :lol: I have a thing about small animal bites. I'd rather be bitten by a big dog than a hamster :scared:

This was my set up when I has Shadow and Milo.









Milo was a bit of a pain to tame, but that was cos he was with his brother for half his life, then Speedy tried to kill him, so the second half he was on his own.

This was Ringo's home:









For a short while anyway. The Gerbils ended up in there with it filled so they could burrow and my Dad made a wooden platform for it so they could stand on that.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

What size cage is he in at the moment?

Did you have a hamster in each of those cages in your picture?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

If you really are set on a tank style cage then a zoozone is for you. a Duna is just too small. Personally, I would go for the alaska. Your little guy will love climbing the bars and will be much easier to tame with the side opening. 
Bolt ,my Syrian, is in the Alexander and he was a breeze to tame, and he's my first syrian!. 

Wodent wheels are brill. They can't fall out and hurt themselves if they suddenly stop running and are so so easy to clean


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

So I got him a Zoozone today

This one - although don't let the OH know it was cheaper online 
Zoo Zone Blue Indoor Guinea Pig/Rabbit Cage Medium Zoo Zone Blue Indoor Guinea Pig/Rabbit Cage Medium [517065] - £37.99 : Pet Plus Essentials!, Pet Supplies Dog Cat Horse Rabbit Rodent Birds Aquatics Reptile

Having to work out how to fit the bottle - there is a hole in the side like on my Duna, but no holes for the wire to fit. Suppose thats a job for my little hand drill. And I had to get one of those bottles with the bit at the top to hang it from the wire at the top - however I wasn't keen on that and saw the hole.

So now he just needs a wheel. Now I did like the silent spinners when I got them but £21 for a 10" - when did they get that expensive! Then I thought I could get him a ball on a stand cos I know they have those sides with the gap in, but the shop I got the cage from didn't have any - nor did they have any wheels on stands.

Will this one do?
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/accessories/exercise_wheels/174195 More importantly - will it fit!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

there should be a yellow plastic thing with the zoozone, it attaches at the top, and the bottle sits in that


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> there should be a yellow plastic thing with the zoozone, it attaches at the top, and the bottle sits in that


I didn't get one - it was from a market stall. I'll fix it anyway


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

kate_7590 said:


> What size cage is he in at the moment?
> 
> Did you have a hamster in each of those cages in your picture?


He's now in a ZooZone and yes, Shadow in the top cage and Milo in the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

For food, I like Harry Hamster; I seen you have chosen that Brand. Carefresh is fine for bedding; not sure if you already know this but don`t buy that fluffy stuff for them to sleep in; it can be very dangerous. That wheel looks fine and I think it might just fit.
There are some very knowledgeable peeps on here; much more than I am. 
Sorry I`m not much help


----------

